# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Общие вопросы >  поиск игры по описанию

## Романыч

помогите найти игру..... играл в нее примерно лет 7-8 назад точно не помню. описание игры: играешь за одного члена команды там помню медик был за него всегда играл если партнера убивали то за определенное время медик мог вылечить его... помню когда играл в нее был Pentium3... помогите пожалуйста

----------


## DrDark

привет всем!!! помогите, пожалуйста найти игрушку. жанр- квест. время игры - средневековье. там нужно было играть ссыщиком, который собирал травы и варил зелья. действие происходит в пределах одной карты. еще помню могу сказать некоторые игровые моменты: в определенном моменте игры я варю зелье и иду вызывать демона. нужно было сказать заклинание в правильном порядке. иначе демон меня убивает. также в начале игры на эшафоте висит тело, которое нужно снять и вызвать дух умершего, но стоит стражник, не позволяющий это сделать. после некоторого действия игры стражника нет возле эшофота и я забираю тело, вызываю духа и спрашиваю у него нужную информацию. вбилась игра в голову своим оформлением, постоянно какой-то полумрак. помогите наити, пожалуйста. хочу найти её поиграть и разочароваться, как я в такое старье играл))

----------


## Monumentov

Интернет пишется с большой буквы внутри предложения, если что. И сотые не с точкой, а с запятой. Это по стандарту. А так неплохо все, просто вэри гуд!

----------


## andrei82

Привет всем!Помогите найти игру на денди там герои из игры "Стрит Файтер" только игра на прохождение ..

----------


## вика пинтусова

Здравствуйте,очень давно,лет 9 назад играла в игру. Не помню названия,смысл в том что девушка приехала в академию магии к своей подруге,но приехав увидела что акодемия пуста,все ученики,включая ее подругу исчезли,и вот она ходит по большому замку разгадывая разные головоломки,переодически теряет сознания и видит видения,с ней в игре ходит заколдованный под волка парень. Замок большой,посреди комнаты как заходешь стоит фонтан с большим драконом. Помогите вспомнить название

----------


## Kimbli

А мне бы найти онлайн мини-игру, лет 7 назад играл, если не больше. Там все просто - мышкой нужно было целится на слитки золотые и их вытаскивать, иногда всякие ништяки типа алмазов были, иногда бомбы. их вроде надо было быстро вытащить успеть..Кто помнит?

----------

